# Where can I find clear plastic for barriers?



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

I want to put clear plastic barriers around my tracks corner borders to keep the cars off the back straights anyone know where i can buy them?


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Just go to a home improvement store and get some lexan or plexiglas and cut it to fit. Cutting it requires a special knife and a straight edge, or you can pay to have the store cut it for you. Glass stores tend to do a better job cutting it than do home improvement stores. The last time I bought plexiglas I got it at Lowe's Home Improvement and they cut it for free. The guy that did it must have spent 45 minutes cutting down a 4x8 sheet into the narrow strips I needed, but he didn't complain a bit. Lexan is thinner and more expensive than plexiglas, but very durable. I needed thicker material and getting it in Lexan would have been cost prohibitive.


----------



## wm_brant (Nov 21, 2004)

I would check the yellow pages for 'plastics - rod, tube, sheet, etc'. There you could get lengths of plastic -- any thickness available -- in lengths up to 8'. They typically cut it to order.

Looking at Yellowpages.com for your town, you might try Konrady Plastics, Inc 1780 Coppes Ct Portage, IN 46368. If they don't have it, they could steer you to who would, or you could just try other companies listed. Here's a link to the search I used:

Portage IN Plastics Shops

-- Bill


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

brownie374, If you make one of our races (S.S.R.A.) I can give you a roll of clear PVC,you will just have to cut it down to the size (height) you need. Cuts really easy with a razor knife & straight edge. I might have some strips cut down by then as I am going to add alittle height to some areas on the track.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

where are you located I travel to races if they arent too far!


----------



## blubyu (May 4, 2008)

Sent you a PM.


----------

